# March Enrollment?



## maniac779 (14 Mar 2006)

I have currently concluded the process for my CT from PRes to RegF as Pilot.

I talked to my POC at my local CFRC Det this morning and I was informed that although my med file hasn't returned yet awarding me my Air Factor, that they anticipate minimal difficulties and have merit listed me anyway.

They have also informed me that they are driving to enroll as many people before the end of March as possible, (he mentioned "its crazy over here right now") and to prepare myself for a conditional offer of employment based on my air factor coming back okay.

My question is does anyone have any info on this drive to get people enrolled by the end of March??


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (14 Mar 2006)

My MCC suggested it is because it is the end of fiscal but added that he was not sure exactly. He also said the board is not really meeting the way they normally do. 

Initially I was supposed to go in September but I was bumped to April 10. I try not to understand what is going on; it gives me a headache. Things have changed often and fast. I do know that they are swamped at my CFRC...


----------



## inferno (14 Mar 2006)

I heard the same thing... and am in the same boat.. except I've got shcool that will hold me here until April, and then I still have to graduate from uni and such during the summer time..

They offered me a conditional employment yesterday, and want to get me sworn in an Leave without pay until I start in Sept... all this before the end of the fiscal year..

Speculation here.. but if the CF works like any other buisness or company.. nextyears budget is dependent on this years outcome.. if they go over budget, and recruit a buttload of people.. they get more money next year in the budget.. if they are under in their numbers and have a surpluss of cash, nextyears budget gets the axe.

It wouldn't surprise me if they are just trying to get names on a list right now to boost this years numbers.


----------



## Pte_Martin (14 Mar 2006)

i was told the same thing that they are trying to get a lot of people through for March, and that they might start dipping in to next years allotment for trades


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2006)

Yes there is a push on to enrol as many people as possible before the end of the fiscal year but the concentration is on NCMs (if an officer applicant is ready so be it) as they are easier to get done faster.  The problem for some is that they may get enrolled before end Mar but they might not see a BMQ until much later which could mean a lot more leave without pay (LWOP).


----------



## rnkelly (15 Mar 2006)

Yeah I think there is some merit to this end of fiscal year enrollment "phenomenom".

I am happy to report that I got a Pilot job offer today when I expected to be waiting for the april !5th selection board.  I am a DEO applicant and did my ASC first week of February.  I'm happier than a pig in shit right now and for the others that are waiting my recruiter just said that they are taking files in as they come and giving offers accordingly!?!  The recruiter also surprised me by saying that my BOTC might (probably) start before september which I thought was impossible for a DEO.

Anyways, I'm stoked! But honestly I think that Army.ca gave me an unfair advantage. Ha!


----------



## double0three (15 Mar 2006)

Congrats mkelly!!!!!  And from what I heard, there is a BOTC in June-ish time frame.  I am applying for ROPT Pilot at the moment BTW.


----------



## derael (15 Mar 2006)

I'm going the CEOTP route and they pretty much told me the same thing for BOTC... June. Maybe I'll see some you there.  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2006)

For the thousandth time ROTP and DEO/CEOTP do not attend the same IAP/BOTPs.  There are April and May DEO/CEOTP IAP/BOTPs.  There will be ROTP IAP/BOTPs starting in May for Civie U applicants and at the end of Jun beginning of Jul for RMC applicants.

DA


----------



## rnkelly (15 Mar 2006)

I thought it was January and September BOTC's for DEO plans.
I guess I'll find out soon enough but I was planning on doing some travelling before I forfeit my freedom.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2006)

rnkelly said:
			
		

> I thought it was January and September BOTC's for DEO plans.
> I guess I'll find out soon enough but I was planning on doing some travelling before I forfeit my freedom.



Normally it is only Jan/Sept for DEO but as detailed in other posts CFRG has decided to hold a few more this year.

HH


----------



## mbhabfan (15 Mar 2006)

in the past all bmq and botc have been at St Jean, now some BMQ are being held in Borden.  Are any BOTC being held in Borden as well?


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2006)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> in the past all bmq and botc have been at St Jean, now some BMQ are being held in Borden.  Are any BOTC being held in Borden as well?



All additional IAP/BOTPs are scheduled to be held in St Jean.

DA


----------



## mbhabfan (15 Mar 2006)

THANKS  for the information


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2006)

Just wanted to add an important point to the whole enrolling a bunch of people before the end of the fiscal year situation.  The following is a response to a PM that I wrote:

_There is a push to enrol more people before the end of Mar but that is concentrated on people who are already in the system and have been processed not for new applicants as there is only approximate two weeks left.  So if you have been processed and are eligible and suitable and have been merit listed then yes it would be easier to get selected for those trades now._

So if someone applies this week they shouldn't expect to be processed and enrolled before the end of the month.  I know that is CDF to most people but to others I am not too sure.


----------



## John Galt (16 Mar 2006)

I currently have a CEOTP application being processed.  I'm just waiting for my medical to return so I can get merit listed.  Earlier in this post it was suggested that an applicant was merit listed before the return of a medical?  Is it actually possible to get merit listed before recieving an Air Factor?  As the end of the fiscal year is quickly approaching, I hold a very personal interest on this topic.  

It was also suggested earlier in this thread that the selection board "is not really meeting the way they normally do."  Are these simply rumours, or have the boards for CEOTP gone the way of March Madness?

JG


----------



## maniac779 (17 Mar 2006)

Call your CFRC and check. 

I was merit listed and my file was sent to Borden before my air factor came back.

If my offer comes before my air factor does, it will be conditional based on my air factor coming back okay.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Mar 2006)

johngalt said:
			
		

> I currently have a CEOTP application being processed.  I'm just waiting for my medical to return so I can get merit listed.  Earlier in this post it was suggested that an applicant was merit listed before the return of a medical?  Is it actually possible to get merit listed before recieving an Air Factor?  As the end of the fiscal year is quickly approaching, I hold a very personal interest on this topic.
> 
> It was also suggested earlier in this thread that the selection board "is not really meeting the way they normally do."  Are these simply rumours, or have the boards for CEOTP gone the way of March Madness?
> 
> JG



I think it is a matter of timing and where you are in your process. In my case, I was "medically fit" weeks before and I only had aircrew to complete and was thus granted a conditional offer pending successful completion of aircrew. My ASC course was Mar 20 so I could potentially help their numbers.

However, if you are still awaiting medical and ASC or something else, it might be tougher to get in on the "March Madness". As Kincanucks mentioned, they are looking to meet some numbers but it doesn't mean that all applicants are going to be hurried through. 

The boards definitely met more frequently than usual as I was told by my FileMan and MCC. Talk to either if you are curious . I am not suggesting you harass them but occasionally check in and see if there has been progress. My file manager was swamped the past couple of weeks, more so than usual. They won't enjoy frequent calls about meds, ASC dates etc. They'll call. Don't worry.

BTW, PM coming haven't forgot about you. Just busy...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Mar 2006)

I'd like to add that because of Maniac's credentials, he bypassed Aircrew. Again, he had one item that kept him from being selected making him a good candidate for an early offer.


----------



## Zach15 (17 Mar 2006)

I was also merit listed before aircrew selection.


----------



## double0three (17 Mar 2006)

I want to be merit listed!!


----------



## mbhabfan (17 Mar 2006)

Zach are you CEOTP or DEO?  Have you been to aircrew already?


----------



## inferno (17 Mar 2006)

Im merrit listed right now, and have received a date for swearing in..

My air-factor hasn't come back yet though.


----------



## maniac779 (17 Mar 2006)

For the guys who have recieved their offers/being sworn in... that sort of thing.

When did your files go to Borden? What entry program are you enrolled in?


----------



## inferno (17 Mar 2006)

DEO.. dont know if I count..

I submitted my initial app in sept.. and went to ACS on feb 20th


----------



## Pte_Martin (19 Mar 2006)

Well i guess they are trying to get a lot of people through i got the call on the 10 of march and my componet transfer has finally went through so as of the 29 of march I'm officially out of the reserves and on the 30 i will be Reg force!!


----------



## q_1966 (20 Mar 2006)

I just got called with a job offer, Reg Force Cook, im so happy, I
will be getting sworn in on March 28th


----------



## Ranger Al (23 Mar 2006)

I just got sworn in today! Anyone else going on IAP in Saint Jean in late June?


----------



## John Galt (24 Mar 2006)

Congratulations Ranger Al.  Which MOC and Entry Plan did you get sworn in under?


----------



## derael (24 Mar 2006)

Well my medical and interview are on April 7th. I hope everything goes through in time for BOTC. I know I have no chance in making it for April, but I hope everything will go through in time for May. Then again there should be less red tape since I applied for Infantry not Pilot. Or is that completly wrong?


----------



## Ranger Al (28 Mar 2006)

johngalt said:
			
		

> Congratulations Ranger Al.  Which MOC and Entry Plan did you get sworn in under?



Thank you John. Armour and ROTP to answer your questions.


----------



## Zach15 (28 Mar 2006)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> Zach are you CEOTP or DEO?  Have you been to aircrew already?




 Hey, sorry I haven't visited this thread in a while..
  
 I am ROTP, and I was at Aircrew from the 6th-12th of this month. Met the standard for pilot and air nav. Currently waiting for my medicals to come back and then hopefully an offer.


----------

